# NZXT Kraken Flüssigkeitentemperatur 60 C



## Tymotee (2. August 2018)

*NZXT Kraken Flüssigkeitentemperatur 60 C*

Hallo,
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Ich habe ein Problem mit meiner  X62 AIO Kühlung.

ich bin vor 3 Tagen umgezogen. Dabei war der PC ca. 10 Stunden in einem LKW, in dem es vermutlich gut warm war.
Nun habe ich den PC gerade wieder aufgebaut und die Flüssigkeitentemperatur  liegt nun  bei 60 C. 
Die CAM Software spamt mich mit Meldungen voll.

"kraken fan is malfunctioning" 
"kraken fluid temperature too high"
"kraken pump is malfunctioning"

Hat sich die Flüssigkeit einfacg nur erwärmt und kühlt sich mit der Zeit wieder ab oder ist da was schlimmeres passiert.
Aktuell laufen alles Lüfter auf Düsenflugzeug Modus.
Temperatur vom MotherBoard ist 28 C und von der Kraka 37 C.  Das sollte passen denke ich.


----------



## drstoecker (2. August 2018)

*AW: NZXT Kraken Flüssigkeitentemperatur 60 C*

die pumpe läuft sehr langsam.


----------



## Tymotee (2. August 2018)

*AW: NZXT Kraken Flüssigkeitentemperatur 60 C*

Ist das der RPM Wer? Der Schwank in der Anzeige immer sehr stark bei mir Aktuell Zeigt er mir werte Zwischen 2200 und 4500 an. 
Nach einer Stunde voll Power liegt die Flüssigkeiten Temperatur jetzt bei 52 C  und die CPU Temp. auch bei 52C.

Was für eine Flüssigkeitentemperatur und CPU Temp. sollte ich den Normal haben wenn nichts am PC gemacht wird außer zu surfen?


----------



## Piep00 (2. August 2018)

*AW: NZXT Kraken Flüssigkeitentemperatur 60 C*

Für gewöhnlich werden die Wasserkühlung per Containerschiff transportiert, wenn sie aus Übersee kommen. Diese können ebenfalls sehr warm werden. Daher gehe ich nicht davon aus, dass die Kühlung zwangsweise dadurch einen Schaden genommen hat. Schau mal, ob irgendwasdie Schläuche verengt? Wo ist die Pumpe angeschlossen und wie sieht die Stromversorgung aus? Irgendetwas versehentlich runtergeregelt?


----------



## Tymotee (2. August 2018)

*AW: NZXT Kraken Flüssigkeitentemperatur 60 C*

Also Schläuche und Anschlüsse sehen gut aus. So wie vor dem Umzug auf jeden Fall.

Temperatur hat sich jetzt auf 50-53 C bei der Flüssigkeitentemperatur und bei der CPU eingependelt. 
Das ist zwar besser als vorher, kommt mir aber für den Office betrieb immer noch recht hoch vor oder?

Welche Einstellungen kann ich denn da checken? In dem Cam Software oder was im Bios überprüfen?


----------



## IICARUS (2. August 2018)

*AW: NZXT Kraken Flüssigkeitentemperatur 60 C*

Es kann auch Luft im System  bzw. Pumpe sein, dadurch wird das ganze nicht mehr gut herunter gekühlt.
Du kannst mal versuchen das Gehäuse in allen Richtungen zu kippen, was natürlich bei einer AIO schwirig ist.

Sofern die AIO ein Einfüllstutzen hat auch versuchen destilliertes Wasser nach zu füllen.
Welche Temperaturen normal sein sollten ist schwer zu sagen, da das ganze auch von der grösse des Radiators mit abhängt.
Fakt ist jedoch das nicht unter Umgebungstemperatur herunter gekühlt werden kann und dadurch zur Zeit auch höhere Temperaturen herrschen.


----------



## Ryle (2. August 2018)

*AW: NZXT Kraken Flüssigkeitentemperatur 60 C*



Tymotee schrieb:


> Ist das der RPM Wer? Der Schwank in der Anzeige immer sehr stark bei mir Aktuell Zeigt er mir werte Zwischen 2200 und 4500 an.
> Nach einer Stunde voll Power liegt die Flüssigkeiten Temperatur jetzt bei 52 C  und die CPU Temp. auch bei 52C.
> 
> Was für eine Flüssigkeitentemperatur und CPU Temp. sollte ich den Normal haben wenn nichts am PC gemacht wird außer zu surfen?



Was heiß schwankt sehr stark? Du kannst den Anschluss doch sicher regeln, entweder in der Software oder im Bios. Stelle den fix mal auf 100% und schau dann mal, was die rpm und Temperaturen sagen. Die knapp 600rpm sind definitiv zu wenig für die Minipumpe.
Wenn es dumm läuft und die AiO schon ne Weile verbaut war, hat sich beim Transport eventuell auch irgendwo etwas verklumpte Flüssigkeit gelöst und dir den Kühler zugesaut. 80°C CPU Temp bei Idle Takt von 800MHz ist schon extrem. Da kannst ja keine Last mehr anlegen ohne, dass die CPU runtertaktet.


----------



## Tymotee (2. August 2018)

*AW: NZXT Kraken Flüssigkeitentemperatur 60 C*

Mm, also nach dem ich den Rechner wieder neu gestartet habe ist die Temperatur gleich wieder auf 62C gegangen von der Kühlung 
Außerdem ist jetzt die Pumo RPM wieder sehr niedrig. Die erste Minute Teilweise sogar auf 0
Da liegt also schon was im Argen. Das kann nicht nur am Wetter liegen.


----------



## Piep00 (2. August 2018)

*AW: NZXT Kraken Flüssigkeitentemperatur 60 C*

Klingt als hätte die Pumpe etwas abbekommen. Vielleicht ist Luft in der Pumpe oder ein anderer "Fremdkörper"? Fühlt sich der Radiator noch 62 Grad an?


----------



## IICARUS (2. August 2018)

*AW: NZXT Kraken Flüssigkeitentemperatur 60 C*

Das mit dem Schmutzlösen hatte ich auch zunächst gedacht, aber dazu passt dann die CPU Temperatur nicht.
Denn in einem anderem Thema war der Kühler so dicht das fast kein Durchfluss vorhanden war, die CPU Temperatur erreichte so sehr schnell Bereiche über 90°C.
Den CPU-Kühler zu zerlegen war am ende die Lösung. In diesem Fall handelte es sich um eine 9 Monate alte Eisbaer AIO.

Luft im System oder ein verstopfter Loop könnten auch diese unregelmässige Drehzahl der Pumpe verursachen.

Vermute aber sehr stark Luft was sich im Radiator angesammelt hat und dort nicht mehr raus kann.
Deshalb das kippen. Besser wäre Pumpe und Radiator ausbauen und extern hin und her kippen, gut wäre noch wenn hierbei noch destilliertes Wasser nachgefüllt werden könnte.

Wie alt ist die AIO?


----------



## Tymotee (2. August 2018)

*AW: NZXT Kraken Flüssigkeitentemperatur 60 C*

Also ich habe jetzt mal im Bios auf Volle Leistung gestellt aber es schwankt immer noch. 
Hatte es jetzt auch zwei mal das die Temp. über 90 ging und dann der PC abgeschaltet hat. Jetzt ist er wieder bei 70c.
Die AOI ist vom September 2017.  Wäre sowas denn ein Garantiefall oder ist das mein eigenes verschulden, weil ich es falsch Transportiert habe. 

Die NZXT x62 ist ja schon komplett vormontiert. Kann ich die überhaupt selber auseinander bauen?


Ach ja. Der Radiator ist ganz Kalt


----------



## Piep00 (2. August 2018)

*AW: NZXT Kraken Flüssigkeitentemperatur 60 C*

Wie hast du es denn transportiert? Ist der Radi kalt, dann wird der Kühlkreislauf nicht wirklich geschlossen sein. Luftproblem, Fremdkörper, Pumpendefekt. Einen normalen Transport muss der Spaß einfach überstehen und wenn er das nicht tut, dann ist es in meinen Augen ein Garantiefall. Hast du allerdings grob fahrlässig gehandelt, solltest du die Garantie nicht in Anspruch nehmen. In allen anderen Fällen: GARANTIE!


----------



## IICARUS (2. August 2018)

*AW: NZXT Kraken Flüssigkeitentemperatur 60 C*

Das ist nicht ganz richtig, sollte sich Luft oder Schmutz darin befinden fällt es unter normalem Gebrauch, also Verschleiss und Wartung.
Die Herstellergarantie kommt für Verschleiss und Wartung nicht auf.

Zu deiner AIO sind mir die Garantiebedienungen nicht bekannt, aber z.B. bei Corsair steht diese Klausel mit dabei.
Was aus Kulanz geregelt wird ist eine andere Sache.

Gewartet? Kommt auf die AIO an, die Eisbaer und die Silentloop können gewartet werden.
Bei deiner ist mir der Aufbau nicht bekannt... ich sage es aber mal so... geht nicht gibt es normal nicht, denn bei einer Corsair ist dies normal auch nicht so einfach möglich.
Auf YouTube finden sich dennoch Anleitungen dazu.


----------



## Piep00 (2. August 2018)

*AW: NZXT Kraken Flüssigkeitentemperatur 60 C*

Verschutzung und Luft nach nicht mal einem Jahr und in einem geschlossenen Kreislauf sollen nicht von der Garantie abgedeckt sein? Ich habe ein Stück Butter im Kühlschrank, das länger gehalten hat, als die Wakü.


----------



## IICARUS (2. August 2018)

*AW: NZXT Kraken Flüssigkeitentemperatur 60 C*

Wasser verdunstet auch aus dem Schlauch raus, auch in einem Verschlossenem System.
Materialien lösen sich aus den verbauten Komponente, Weichmacher löst sich aus den Schläuche... in diesem Sinn deshalb "Ja", passiert auch nach einem Jahr.
Mein System ist auch geschlossen wenn ich nichts daran öffne. Mein AGB war anfangs bis auf 10mm voll befüllt, jetzt ist schon 1/3 Kühlflüssigkeit nach 1½ Jahre weniger drin.

Bei einer modularen Wasserkühlung wird nach zwei Jahren ein Austausch der Kühlflüssigkeit deshalb empfohlen. Bei der Silent Loop wird in der Bedienungsanleitung empfohlen nach zwei Jahren Kühlflüssigkeit nach zu füllen. Es ist ein schleichender Prozess worin eine AIO nicht mit ausgeschlossen ist. Eine AIO ist deshalb in diesem Sinn nicht Wartungsfrei, das Wartungsfrei kommt vielmehr davon das eine AIO wenn die Kühlleistung nachlässt ausgetauscht wird. Einige AIOs sind ab Werk aus auch nicht dafür vorgesehen selbst eine Wartung durch zu führen, da auch davon profitiert wird wenn neu gekauft wird.

Es ist egal ob Wasserkühlung, PKWs oder sonstiges was gewartet und verschliss hat, eine Garantie wird dafür nie dafür die Haftung übernehmen.

Beispiel CORSAIR:
Hydro Series: 5 Jahre Garantie



> Diese Garantie gilt nicht für Probleme oder Schäden, die insbesondere aus den folgenden Ursachen entstehen:
> 
> >>> *Verschleiß durch normalen Gebrauch* <<<
> Modifizierung, Missbrauch, Unfall, Demontage, falsche Verwendung oder nicht autorisierte Reparatur
> ...


Quelle: https://www.corsair.com/de/de/warranty

Kulanz steht aber auf einem anderem Blatt geschrieben, daher sollte schon der Hersteller dazu kontaktiert werden.


----------



## Tymotee (2. August 2018)

*AW: NZXT Kraken Flüssigkeitentemperatur 60 C*

Ich habe gerade gesehen das ich das Teil bei Amazon gekauft habe. Da steigt die Chance ja das ich es ausgetauscht bekomme, da die ja in der Regel alles was in der Garantie ist einfach 1zu1 tauschen.


----------



## IICARUS (2. August 2018)

*AW: NZXT Kraken Flüssigkeitentemperatur 60 C*

Die sind sehr kulant, würde ich auch versuchen.


----------



## Abductee (2. August 2018)

*AW: NZXT Kraken Flüssigkeitentemperatur 60 C*



Tymotee schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade gesehen das ich das Teil bei Amazon gekauft habe. Da steigt die Chance ja das ich es ausgetauscht bekomme, da die ja in der Regel alles was in der Garantie ist einfach 1zu1 tauschen.



Bei dem ganzen Kram den ich die letzten Jahre reklamiert hab, wurde ich erst einmal gefragt ob ich einen Austausch haben will.
Ansonsten gabs immer Geld zurück.


----------



## Piep00 (2. August 2018)

*AW: NZXT Kraken Flüssigkeitentemperatur 60 C*

Egal wie du zu den Garantiebestimmungen steht @ IICARUS, aber eine Wakü, die nach einem Jahr nicht mehr funktioniert, hat in meinen Augen absolut nichts mit normalen Verschleiß zu tun. Wie würde denn der Verschleiß mit normalen Gebrauch sonst aussehen, wenn es nicht der "normale Betrieb" ist? Ich habe jedenfalls keinen Grund zur Annahme, dass der TE einen Fehler gemacht hat, den er selbst verschuldete. Gib das Ding zurück. Wenn eine Wasserkühlung nach nicht mal einem Jahr den Geist aufgibt, dann ist sie einfach Schrott,


----------



## Tymotee (2. August 2018)

*AW: NZXT Kraken Flüssigkeitentemperatur 60 C*

So 5min. mit dem Service von Amazon und ich habe mich für den Austausch entschieden. Ich war eigentlich bis jetzt sehr zufrieden. Wenn in der nächsten Zeit noch mal was sein sollte werde ich aber wechseln denke ich.


----------



## Lordac (2. August 2018)

*AW: NZXT Kraken Flüssigkeitentemperatur 60 C*

Servus,





Tymotee schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Ich habe ein Problem mit meiner  X62 AIO Kühlung.


nichts für ungut, aber falls du mal wieder ein Anliegen für eine AiO-Wasserkühlung hast, da gibt es ein extra Unterforum: Geschlossene Wasserkühlungen !

Du hast zwar hier im Unterforum Luftkühlung auch Tipps bekommen, aber wenn man danach geht, könnte man sämtliche Unterforen zu einem zusammenfassen...

Gruß Lordac


----------



## drstoecker (2. August 2018)

*AW: NZXT Kraken Flüssigkeitentemperatur 60 C*



Tymotee schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade gesehen das ich das Teil bei Amazon gekauft habe. Da steigt die Chance ja das ich es ausgetauscht bekomme, da die ja in der Regel alles was in der Garantie ist einfach 1zu1 tauschen.


Falls das Teil nicht mehr über Amazon lieferbar ist gibt’s den vollen Kaufpreis zurück.
an welchem Anschluss hast du die Pumpe angeschlossen?


----------



## IICARUS (2. August 2018)

*AW: NZXT Kraken Flüssigkeitentemperatur 60 C*



Piep00 schrieb:


> Egal wie du zu den Garantiebestimmungen steht @ IICARUS, aber eine Wakü, die nach einem Jahr nicht mehr funktioniert, hat in meinen Augen absolut nichts mit normalen Verschleiß zu tun. Wie würde denn der Verschleiß mit normalen Gebrauch sonst aussehen, wenn es nicht der "normale Betrieb" ist? Ich habe jedenfalls keinen Grund zur Annahme, dass der TE einen Fehler gemacht hat, den er selbst verschuldete. Gib das Ding zurück. Wenn eine Wasserkühlung nach nicht mal einem Jahr den Geist aufgibt, dann ist sie einfach Schrott,


Da hast du vollkommen recht, denn normalerweise hält so eine AIO zwischen 4 und 7 Jahren, aber mit abnehmende Kühlleistung.
Daher steht die Charce gross das das ganze nach so kurzer Zeit als Kulanz übernommen wird.

Zur Zeit haben wir hohe Temperaturen und hätte er keine Anzeige der Wassertemperatur was bei AIOs nochmal der Fall ist hätte er wohl auch nichts bemerkt da die CPU Temperatur noch im grünen Bereich ist.


----------



## Ryle (2. August 2018)

*AW: NZXT Kraken Flüssigkeitentemperatur 60 C*

80C bei Idle Takt und keiner Last ist bei dir "im grünen Bereich"?


----------



## IICARUS (2. August 2018)

*AW: NZXT Kraken Flüssigkeitentemperatur 60 C*

Stimmt hast recht, habe etwas zurück geblättert und mir alles noch mal durchgelesen.
Hatte was mit 50-60°C in Erinnerung, dachte unter Last.


----------



## Piep00 (2. August 2018)

*AW: NZXT Kraken Flüssigkeitentemperatur 60 C*

Gute Neuigkeiten @ TE

@ IICARUS: Da sind wir uns ja einig.


----------



## Tymotee (7. August 2018)

*AW: NZXT Kraken Flüssigkeitentemperatur 60 C*

So, habe heute den Austausch gemacht und jetzt läuft alles wieder flüster leise bei kühlen 28 C  CPU Temperatur.
Hatte nur noch etwas mühe mit dem Asus Fan Expert. Der spinnt bei weilen unter Windows 10 seit dem Update im Herbst etwas.
Aber das konnte ich jetzt auch lösen


Sorry wegen dem Falschen Forum. Hatte das andere in der schnelle übersehen.


----------

